# help needed (support group/therapy) expats living in San Jose del Cabo BCS



## paulycat (Apr 3, 2012)

hi there! I am posting from Atlanta, GA. My sister recently relocated to Los Cabos (San Jose) and I am looking for help for her. She suffers from bulemia, depression, and former addiction. I dont know where to start helping her get on her feet with a job, support group, etc. Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I say this with love, and experience.

The best help you can be to an addict is to let them find their own way. You could tell her about this forum, and let her ask her own questions.


----------



## paulycat (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks for your post. She is new to the area, is with family but they are not open to her seeking therapy, which is what she wants. Im just trying to find resources for her as she does not have internet access, transportation, or money.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

EFTUniverse.com and, no, they are not joking. They do have practitioners in Mexico, cannot say in that area.

Our local dentist, an excellent young woman, admitted she was really stressed out. In a five hour shift in the government hospital, she runs through 30 patients, extractions; fillings, all sorts of problems. I printed out the eft manual in Spanish and she worked on it. When I went back in she admitted stress all gone.

She also lost 22 pounds on the low carb diet, and looks absolutely hot, though I didn't tell her that.


----------

